# Angelfish w/JD?



## Hammerstix (Feb 23, 2012)

Since my JD is pretty mellow & really Im not all that crazy about the way silverdollars look I was thinking about angelfish instead. I saw a youtube video of EBJD getting along great w/angels.

Im thinking of getting 3.

Anyone have any experience with these fishes habitating together?

Im planning on added some plastic plants to offer protection.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Im not very experienced with Centrals so Imma just give you my .02 cents. Um I think any agressive fish will nip at the angels long fins. Maybe If the angels are really big but I wouldn't try it.
How big of a tank is it. Whats the foot print


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

jd will likely kill the angles if not the 3 will probably kill ne off


----------



## Hammerstix (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you African love & jd lover for your input. But that youtube video really convinced me orherwise...I added 2 juvenile angels to my tank (75 gallons). They are now sharing the tank w/ my 6 1/2" jd & 4 BA tetras.

The only problem Im seeing so far is the tetras are nipping at the angels. Thankfully the tank is big enough for the angels to find a safe place to hide. I feel bad for them though because initially they angels wanted to hang out at the front of the tank. The tetraa wont let them.

Do I need to give things more time to work themselves out, or should I take the tetras back?

My jd doesn't seem to care about the angels unless they swim near her favorite cave/rock.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Why did you ask about this if you were not going to follow the advise you were given?

I wish your fish the best of luck but I fear it will eventually end poorly.

-Cage


----------



## Hammerstix (Feb 23, 2012)

There was a lot of conflicting advice given. Everything seemed to be based on my jds temperment, which is mellow & so far, no problems w/the angels.

BA tetras was, however, recommended as good tankmates w/ my jd. 
I was also told by my LFS they are good "community fish".


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok, I'm not trying to be a jerk. I just want you to be as educated as possible. So you can make a decision based on knowledge, not something you saw on a youtube video.

If you go to the profile on this site for angel fish:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=197

You can see that is says: "It is best to avoid aggressive and boisterous tankmates."

You can then check out the profile for Jack Dempsey's:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=23

Where is says: "Temperament: Highly Aggressive"

Angelfish can do very well in a generic community tank. Jack Dempseys do very well in a Cichlid Community tank. There is a big difference as far as aggression though. If the JD decided just once to 'test' or 'warn' off the Angelfish they could be seriously injured or killed.

I will say I can't guarantee that something bad will happen because cichlids tend to have different temperaments depending on the individual fish. But when setting up tankmates it is best to do what works in general and hope problems don't araise then to go with what might have worked for a select few (but goes against common recommendations) and pray nothing happens.

Good luck with this and if you have anymore questions then let us know.

-Cage


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

Maybe add more tetras. Tetras prefer to be in large schools and I have read that they tend to nip at other tank mates when the school is not large enough.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Pizzle said:


> Maybe add more tetras. Tetras prefer to be in large schools and I have read that they tend to nip at other tank mates when the school is not large enough.


+1 to this idea. Normally they do best in schools of at least 6+. In your tank you should be able to do at least 8-10.

-Cage


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Pizzle said:


> Maybe add more tetras. Tetras prefer to be in large schools and I have read that they tend to nip at other tank mates when the school is not large enough.


Buenos Aires Tetras are aggressive/fin nippers regardless of how many you have in a school. It's just their nature, the females are bigger and brazen, always picking on the smaller males when every them come into their territory. IMO they are not good community fish.


----------



## Hammerstix (Feb 23, 2012)

I will second that Steffano2!

They are not only aggressive toward their tankmates but they are aggressive toward each other. They should be renamed the "Tetra Terrors". Very neurotic fish!


----------



## GTMommy (Mar 5, 2012)

BA tetras are aggressive and fast. They do not work well with slow moving long finned fish. They are fine in an aggressive set up - I have a shoal of 9 with a green terror, jack dempsey and geophagus steindachneri. If you plan on keeping the angels, you need to rehouse the tetras. But long term the angels and the jack dempsey may not work out.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I would also remove the tetras, as a tetra is just a tetra, where an Angel is such a beautiful fish, and should not be forced to have to hide. 
Also, you are better off putting Rams with your Angels, and a more aggressive species with the JD. Example: Oscars, Convicts, and maybe a Firemouth.
Since you already have all 3, take the Angels out and either rehome them into a better tank situation, or bring back to the LFS.

Art


----------



## diggler81 (Aug 26, 2010)

I have ebjd and an angel in a 75 gallon with no problems at all with the two. They have been together for approx year and a half. The angel has even laid eggs in tank and no problems. Not saying that is not exception to the rule but it can work. Good luck!!!


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

From what I understand, the EBJD are a little less aggressive, and might stay a tad smaller too. But that still doesnt get those Tetra's off the hook. 
I am just suggesting that the poster go with the percentages of putting the Angels and JD together by taking the Angels out, and being able to keep the tetras and JD together.

Art


----------



## Hammerstix (Feb 23, 2012)

It's been a week since the angels were added & things have improved with the tetras. I ended up flushing one, he looked sick. Since I'm down to 3 tetras they aren't schooling & aren't as brazen to pick a fight. I'm going to keep the 3 I have.

Everyone is getting along now, the angels are no longer in hiding. I've been trying to get some pics of them but they are shy. My jd is extremely photogenic! Im sure in time my angels will be the same.

Just wanted to give a quick update. Will post pics when I get some good shots.


----------



## Hammerstix (Feb 23, 2012)

diggler81 said:


> I have ebjd and an angel in a 75 gallon with no problems at all with the two. They have been together for approx year and a half. The angel has even laid eggs in tank and no problems. Not saying that is not exception to the rule but it can work. Good luck!!!


Were your angel & ebjd introduced to your tank at the same time? Or did you have one already & added the other a time later?

My jd is very mellow which is why I thought this combination could work.


----------



## mattmean (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok i wouldn't use BA's i would go lemon or something little more chill.

If your jd is that mellow, you're fine. despite peoples concerns, every fish is different you know your fish. I had a 8" jd that was over 2" thick, he was a lush. He wouldn't even eat live food. Not an aggressive fish in the slightest, he never would be bullied but he never attacked anything, he just loved his cave like you say.

I think your tetras are a bigger issue than your jd. and just like your JD is a chiller, an EBJD can be a monster every once in a while. My juvi ebjd killed my juvi Fh who was 2x his size. So the "rule of thumb" can totally be screwed. But like cage says, 1 bite and ur screwed likely. He's trying to advise you best. And in like 95% of scenarios exactly what he's saying comes true. BUT if you JD is chill, its your money and time =)


----------

